# Cantidad de caracteres en un textBox(VB)



## JoS182 (Jun 29, 2007)

Mi problema es el siguiente:

Como hago para contar la cantidad de caracteres que  tengo en un text, es decir por ejemplo si mi texto dice "hola", otro text me diga que tengo 4 caracteres en mi text1.

Espero que me puedan ayudar

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Hardrocker (Jun 29, 2007)

Tenes que usar el evento "Keypress" y usar un contador:

'En general:
dim contador as integer

Private Sub Text1_KeyPress(KeyAscii As Integer)
contador = contador + 1
End Sub

En el boton tendrias que poner:

Cajadetexto2.text= contador 'Asi te muestra en la Cajadetexto2 lo que hay en la variable contador.


----------



## JoS182 (Jun 29, 2007)

Muchas gracias./...=)

no se me habia ocurrido.....
=)


----------



## Hardrocker (Jun 30, 2007)

De nada, tambien podes usar la funcion "Len()" que te devuelve el tamaño de la cadena de caracteres.

dim longitud as integer
dim palabra as string

palabra= "Hola"
longitud= Len(palabra)

Suerte.


----------

